# What do you carry in your Range Bag?



## Root (Feb 6, 2008)

I picked up an Uncle Mike's range bag, I'd recommend it to anyone. I'm curious to see what everyone brings to the range. Here's what I've got:
Handguns
Ammo
Bore Snake
Cleaning Supplies
Eye and Hearing Protection
Trigger Lock
Couple of rags
Spare Magazines
Speed Loader

I'm looking to see what else would be helpful to have, or just make times at the range more productive.
Thanks in Advance,
Bri


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't carry any trigger locks. I carry everything you got plus a small plastic hammer and a piece of teflon dowel rod just incase one gets stuck in the barrel. Got one of them Uplula loaders and man they are nice.


----------



## Root (Feb 6, 2008)

Baldy said:


> I don't carry any trigger locks. I carry everything you got plus a small plastic hammer and a piece of teflon dowel rod just incase one gets stuck in the barrel. Got one of them Uplula loaders and man they are nice.


Two items added, thanks. I wanted that Uplula loader, but couldn't find one, and wound up getting an HKS. 
Bri


----------



## SemoShooter (Jul 5, 2007)

Pistol or Pistols & 6 mags
200-300 rounds of ammo
ear muffs
shooting glasses
Holster or holsters & mag carrier
gun rug
cardboard target backer & targets, staple gun
notebook & pen
hat
Book of handgun drills
snap caps
small tool kit


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I carry most of the stuff already listed, plus a Lyman "Brass Tapper" hammer with several drift punches in the hollow handle, and a Chapman screwdriver kit. Also spare batteries for my various red-dot sights and a tiny squeeze bottle of Break Free CLP.

I actually have two range bags; one for rifle and one for handgun. The rifle bag has a spotting scope and laser rangefinder in it, but a lot less of the other listed stuff.


----------

